# Dog Breed Selector Quiz



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

Hi everyone! 

I posted a thread called "Puppy Breed Personality Quiz" and most people were getting the same results. So I decided to look for another quiz to see if people get different results. Here it is: IAMS Dog Breed Selector Quiz - Whats the Best Dog Breed for Me?. I also found another one if you want to check it out too: Dog Breed Selector - What Breed Of Dog Should I Get?. Reply to this thread and say which dog breed you got for the first quiz/second quiz!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Golden Retriever was one recommended for me, a few others. Some I had never heard of.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Golden Retriever was one recommended for me, a few others. Some I had never heard of.


For the second one, I got recommended the Golden Retriever along with others too! . Yeah the results were interesting, I liked reading about the breeds they said.


----------

